# Lost Bow



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Friend of mine found a bow in the case, laying in the middle of 59 north of Goliad. He has called the manufacturer, but the warranty card was not mailed in. The only thing they could tell him was that it was sent to a dealer in Houston, but they had no other information. If anyone lost it, or knows who did PM me and I will put you in tough with him. The bow appears to be unharmed, and the case only lost a latch plus a few new scratches. Hope someone knows the owner, not many people would have gone through the trouble he has to find the owner instead of just keeping it.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

your have a good hearthed friend, hope he can find the owner somebody has to be sweating it about now.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Someone is gonna be ****** if they don't have a back up. Hopefully 2cool can come thru again!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Green to you for helping your friend in finding the owner. Hope someone "pays it forward" for your friend.


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

Cross-posted. Kudos to your friend! 

Gettin' through the day with Tapatalk.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Close members to bass pro, gander mountain and bow shops should get the info posted their.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There was a guy who stopped at Buckey's in Wharton Thursday evening, white truck with a pallet of corn in the back. He bought more corn and his bow case was standing on up just inside the open tailgate on the drivers side of the bed of the truck.

I said "don't forget to store your bow" but he just looked at me.

If it was a black Plano case, looked like one to me anyway might be his. Last I saw him he was heading south on 59.

TH


----------

